# Low dose naltrexone



## Misguidedsecret (Jan 11, 2016)

Has anyone taking ldn had issues with over sleeping? Since starting it my insomnia has vanished but in its place I now have trouble staying awake and now sleep over 12 hours. I can wake up and within an hour be ready to go back to sleep. By 3 I'm nodding off at work or have to nap. Then sometime between 6 and 9 I just fall asleep in the middle of what I am doing. And can sleep till noon the next day or sleep through 3-4 alarms.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yikes. Sounds like it's too much for you. How about something like "Simply Sleep" from the company that makes Tylenol?


----------



## Misguidedsecret (Jan 11, 2016)

I have a bunch of sleeping meds- OTC and prescribed, which usually did help with the insomnia. But the ldn as far as I know wasn't for the insomnia but to reduce the autoimmune stuff.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, I see. Sorry...I completely misunderstood your question.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

How much ldn are you on?


----------



## Misguidedsecret (Jan 11, 2016)

It's 1.5 mg. I have emailed the pharmacy since my doctor said she hadn't heard of the side effect.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Did you start at 1.5mg? I had to start much lower than that and build my way up, my body could only stand small increments.


----------



## Misguidedsecret (Jan 11, 2016)

Yep 1.5 mg was the starting dose - they then increase it later.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I couldn't tolerate starting at 1.5mg, I had to go down to .5mg and build my way up to 4mg. It took me months and months to build up to it, too. LDN can affect people in different and weird ways.


----------

